# Help with 2003 4Runner



## Buckaroo93 (Jan 14, 2017)

2003 4Runner Limited V8 4WD
VSC TRAC and VSC OFF lights stay on. No CEL or ABS lights.
Suggestions?
I have used a specific set of instructions for the 2003 4runner put out by Toyota in Dec 2003 called DTC C1203 - BR005-03. I followed them exactly but no luck. I get partway through the instructions (step #7) and the lights don't do what they are supposed to (VSC TRAC light does NOT go off after 15 seconds after ignition switch is turned on) so I stop. Don't want to mess anything up. BTW, like I originally posted, NO check engine light or ABS light on.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 14, 2017)

Does your check engine light come on when you turn on the ignition switch? Before starting the engine to verify that the bulb is good.
Have you checked for codes anyway?


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Jan 14, 2017)

Yep. CEL comes on when switch is turned on so not a bad bulb. I have not checked codes. I read on a specific 4Runner forum that if ONLY these lights are on "There is a Non-OBDII Failure in the ABS/TRAC/VSC system and it requires an ABS Capable Scantool to pull accurate codes from, this is NOT an engine or emission related issue. It also said "An example of a failure of this type would be a speed sensor or failure in ABS wiring, etc. (Note that in 2003~2004 4th Gen 4Runners, low battery voltage and/or clearing DTCs can sometimes undo the ZPC (Zero Point Calibration) value stored in the ABS Module, this will result in the TRAC & VSC warning lamps turning back on despite having "fixed" your MIL condition.)" BTW, I haven't had a CEL come on, although I have only had the 4R about a week so I don't know about the past.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 14, 2017)

Well I went and read a bit on your problem. The TSB BR001-03 you used was the correct procedure for a 2003 which is ISO instead of CAN.
Someone mentioned a bad Yaw sensor or ECU. You might have to read more about how to tell from the way the TSB BR001-03 results go. 

It does sound like a common problem that is different from when the CEL comes on and turns off the VSC TRAC and VSC. 

Good luck.


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Jan 14, 2017)

I guess that is what I was asking. Since I could not get the ZPC set using the "jumper wire" method (tried multiple times) as it would get to step #7 and the VSC TRAC light would stay on rather than going off in about 15 seconds as the TSB said it should.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 14, 2017)

I have a 2001 3rd generation. I wonder how important or how well all of that VSC and traction control stuff works anyway?

I like my 4Runner but it is the most bouncy truck/suv I have ever driven. Very stiff suspension or struts.

I'll try to look at that test tomorrow and see if I can find out what would indicate a faulty Yaw sensor. Someone said the pins are wrong on the test he used. He didn't remember how he found the correct pins. 

It might help me in the future as well.


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Jan 14, 2017)

Guess I'm OCD. The lights irritate me PLUS I want something to work as it is supposed to.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 15, 2017)

Buckaroo93 said:


> 2003 4Runner Limited V8 4WD
> VSC TRAC and VSC OFF lights stay on. No CEL or ABS lights.
> Suggestions?
> I have used a specific set of instructions for the 2003 4runner put out by Toyota in Dec 2003 called DTC C1203 - BR005-03. I followed them exactly but no luck. I get partway through the instructions (step #7) and the lights don't do what they are supposed to (VSC TRAC light does NOT go off after 15 seconds after ignition switch is turned on) so I stop. Don't want to mess anything up. BTW, like I originally posted, NO check engine light or ABS light on.



My 04' has that light that just popped on, too. 
I use G&S auto and muffler on 41 in Kennesaw. Very good at fixing this type stuff. 
I just sold my 02' 4runner with 466k miles and over its life had plenty of these lights come on.


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Jan 15, 2017)

Did you ever get them to go off?


----------



## Casey81 (Jan 15, 2017)

By chance did you have an alignment done recently? If the zero point calibration is off both lights will come on. I need to know what codes it has to be able to tell what is going on.  Go on Amazon and search Toyota Techstream. You can get one for around $30. Install is a bit of a pain but if you follow the instructions to a T it works. You will need a computer with XP or do some searching there are downloads to make it work on 64 bit 10 computer.


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope no alignment. I have tried ZPC with no luck. When I start the cycle of 4 or more short/open between Ts and CG within 8 seconds (step #3), the VSC OFF light goes off. The instructions says it should stay lit. 
Casey81, I hope it's not the Skid Control Computer. $1,700 parts only!  

I'll find code reader. A Toyota 4Runner forum says since the CEL isn't on, I need a reader that also reads ABS codes too. Is that correct? Sounds like you are a Toyota mechanic?


----------



## DannyW (Jan 16, 2017)

This sounds a lot like what I had happen on my 2004 4Runner a few months ago. I did a lot of research and found that the problem was self inflicted and caused by me when I hooked up a brand new code reader, just to see how it worked...apparently, on this model of vehicle if you don't already have a CEL then hooking up a reader will correct that! 

Anyway, after much research I found a Toyota ZPC tech bulletin that resolved my issue. It failed the first couple of times due to me mis-reading which pins were the TS and CG. I did a little more research and found that there are two different types of DLC connectors, and they are inverses of each other. Once I determined which type of DLC connector I had, I jumped the correct pins and the problem has not returned since August.

I kept the 5-6 pages of information including the tech bulletin, diagrams of the different DLC connectors, and some internet forum stuff. If you want to message me, I will scan the information and send it to you.


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Jan 16, 2017)

I got the code read. C1234 - Malfunction in yaw rate sensor.

Sooo...where do I go from here? I'm pretty mechanically inclined so is this something I can change?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 16, 2017)

DannyW said:


> This sounds a lot like what I had happen on my 2004 4Runner a few months ago. I did a lot of research and found that the problem was self inflicted and caused by me when I hooked up a brand new code reader, just to see how it worked...apparently, on this model of vehicle if you don't already have a CEL then hooking up a reader will correct that!
> 
> Anyway, after much research I found a Toyota ZPC tech bulletin that resolved my issue. It failed the first couple of times due to me mis-reading which pins were the TS and CG. I did a little more research and found that there are two different types of DLC connectors, and they are inverses of each other. Once I determined which type of DLC connector I had, I jumped the correct pins and the problem has not returned since August.
> 
> I kept the 5-6 pages of information including the tech bulletin, diagrams of the different DLC connectors, and some internet forum stuff. If you want to message me, I will scan the information and send it to you.



When i was researching this last night, someone mentioned the pins were different from what his paperwork said. 

Also, are you saying to not hook up the code reader to a older 4Runner if you don't have a CEL?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 16, 2017)

Buckaroo93 said:


> I got the code read. C1234 - Malfunction in yaw rate sensor.
> 
> Sooo...where do I go from here? I'm pretty mechanically inclined so is this something I can change?



I wonder where it's located? Is there only one?


----------



## DannyW (Jan 16, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> When i was researching this last night, someone mentioned the pins were different from what his paperwork said.
> 
> Also, are you saying to not hook up the code reader to a older 4Runner if you don't have a CEL?



Yes...it was due to there being two different DLC3 connector types on this 4Runner model...when I found diagrams of both of them side by side I saw that the TS and CG pins were in different locations depending on which type of connector you have. I compared the connectors - one was sort of shaped like an "A" and the other a "V" - and used the pin locations on the diagram for the one that matched mine and it fixed the issue. 

For my specific DLC, the CG pin is 4th from left on the top row (pin #4), and the TS pin is 4th from the left on the bottom row (pin #12).

LOL...yes, I bought my first code reader and wanted to play around with it and hooked it up to my perfectly running 4Runner. It had no codes but immediately upon starting it the VSC Trac and VSC Off lights went on. So unless you have some kind of warning light I would not recommend hooking it up to a code reader!!!

Here is the specific information I found concerning this issue:

The specific behavior: On startup, the "VSC TRAC" and "VSC OFF" lights come on and stay on. The ABS light may or may not come on. On subsequent starts the lights will come on temporarily as usual (as a bulb check) and then go off. They come on again and stay on as soon as the 4Runner is moved. The "check engine" light does not come on. *This behavior begins after the vehicle has been hooked to some sort of OBDII code reader or engine tester or data logger, etc.* Though the lights are on, no standard OBDII problem codes are detected by a regular code reader. 

Cause: The code reader or other OBDII device has attempted to communicate with the 4Runner using the CAN protocol (involving pin #14) and this has caused the 4Runner to erase the "zero point calibration" numbers in its memory. Without these numbers it can't get accurate information from the yaw rate and deceleration sensors (in the center console near the gearshift) and so it disables traction and stability control functions.


And here is a link to the mother of all VSC warning light threads, and the one that lead me to fix my problem: 

http://www.toyota-4runner.org/probl...ac-vsc-off-lights-zero-point-calibration.html


----------



## Casey81 (Jan 16, 2017)

Buckaroo93 said:


> Nope no alignment. I have tried ZPC with no luck. When I start the cycle of 4 or more short/open between Ts and CG within 8 seconds (step #3), the VSC OFF light goes off. The instructions says it should stay lit.
> Casey81, I hope it's not the Skid Control Computer. $1,700 parts only!
> 
> I'll find code reader. A Toyota 4Runner forum says since the CEL isn't on, I need a reader that also reads ABS codes too. Is that correct? Sounds like you are a Toyota mechanic?



Like I said in my PM, I think a zero point cal done with an OE level scanner will take care of the issue. Generic scanners will not get the job done in this case and I am not a fan of the pin jump methods. 
Not a yota tech but a tech for 17 years.


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Jan 16, 2017)

So are you saying a "Toyota" scanner.


----------



## Casey81 (Jan 17, 2017)

I'll  shoot you a pm tonight with info.


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Jan 17, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 17, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Yes...it was due to there being two different DLC3 connector types on this 4Runner model...when I found diagrams of both of them side by side I saw that the TS and CG pins were in different locations depending on which type of connector you have. I compared the connectors - one was sort of shaped like an "A" and the other a "V" - and used the pin locations on the diagram for the one that matched mine and it fixed the issue.
> 
> For my specific DLC, the CG pin is 4th from left on the top row (pin #4), and the TS pin is 4th from the left on the bottom row (pin #12).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 17, 2017)

Article from a garage on OE scanners;

"This is the TechStream, the new Toyota/Lexus/Scion scanner for 2008. We’ve just got it (January 2008) and we’re still learning about its features, but it’s interface is very intuitive, and it’s easy enough to figure out how to do whatever it is you want to do."

http://artsautomotive.com/publications/5-shop/96-oe-scanners/

You can also buy a Techstream 16PIN OBD2 Diagnostic Cable for TOYOTA and the software and use your own laptop.


----------

